# 8 point deer rack



## garnede (Jan 21, 2011)

I have an 8 point rack that measured 113 inches gross and 109 net.  What would be something interesting to make out of it?  I have no interest in mounting it.  I don't know how to make knives, which seems to be a favorite around here.  What should I do with it?

Thanks


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 21, 2011)

you can buy a knife blank already made and then just attach it to the antler ...

How 'bout a coat rack ????


----------



## garnede (Jan 21, 2011)

Nugefan said:


> you can buy a knife blank already made and then just attach it to the antler ...
> 
> How 'bout a coat rack ????



I don't think my wife would go for a antler coat rack, yet.


----------



## george hancox (Jan 22, 2011)

there are people on here who could make pens out it.They would mke great gifts for people you know like hunting.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 22, 2011)

Trade it !


----------



## garnede (Jan 23, 2011)

Who has anything they would be interested in trading it for?  I am always open for a trade.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 23, 2011)

*Deer horns*

Can you post a picture of it ??


----------



## j.reagan (Jan 23, 2011)

...


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 23, 2011)

What about mounting just the antlers yourself?


----------



## garnede (Jan 24, 2011)

I am not interested in mounting the antlers.  They are from a coyote kill not one I shot.  I don't want or need a pen made of antler.


----------



## garnede (Jan 26, 2011)

Bump any one want to trade for these?


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Jan 15, 2012)

Do you still have them?


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 16, 2012)

I'll trade you a knife for it, if you're interested.  Let me know.

John I.


----------



## garnede (Jan 16, 2012)

Luke.Deer.Commander said:


> Do you still have them?





messermacher said:


> I'll trade you a knife for it, if you're interested.  Let me know.
> 
> John I.



I already traded this set thru the trading blanket in the primitive skills forum here on GON.  I traded another larger set this year. If I find any sheds or kill another buck next year, I'll post them here.  Thanks


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 16, 2012)

garnede said:


> I already traded this set thru the trading blanket in the primitive skills forum here on GON.  I traded another larger set this year. If I find any sheds or kill another buck next year, I'll post them here.  Thanks



  

John I.


----------



## onedude (Jan 16, 2012)

what kind of knife would you trade for a rack like that? 
thanks,
D.adams
John 3:16


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 17, 2012)

onedude said:


> what kind of knife would you trade for a rack like that?
> thanks,
> D.adams
> John 3:16



Had in mind a 3" semi skinner, tapered tang, brush finish, micarta handle with bolts, sheath.  Factory made knife.

John I.


----------

